# If you could bring one person back



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 19, 2007)

If you could bring one person back from any time in the past for one day, who would it be and why.


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 19, 2007)

For one day?? 

Jesus of Nazareth...

Why???

To prove he was just the son of a carpenter...


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 20, 2007)

Marilyn Monroe, so that we could, um... talk.


----------



## k9kiwi (Mar 20, 2007)

Les.

I got 9,000 gallons of water here in the house water tanks.

Bring it on, WINE party.  

The past is dust, wipe it away.


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 20, 2007)

hmmm, so many people.

(Family excluded because I'd choose my mom)

I wanted to choose Jesus, but I figure he's coming back again anyway and I'll have forever to visit with him.

I wanted to go with Hitler or Napoleon. It would be intriguing to hear them ramble on and on and on but after about an hour I'd want to punch them.

So I'd pick Myrna Loy. WOW, what a good looking lady. I little wine, some conversation, then some <censored>


----------



## plan_D (Mar 20, 2007)

Layne Staley so he could perform with Alice in Chains and rip modern rock to shreds with his dark "I don't give a toss" out look on people and life.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 20, 2007)

Adolf Hitler so he can answer for his sins.


----------



## twoeagles (Mar 20, 2007)

Amelia Earhart...She could tell us what really happened and end all the speculation.


----------



## Civettone (Mar 20, 2007)

I thought this was going to be about WW2. I already had Hans-Joachim Marseille ready as my answer ... 

World history is a bit more difficult. Eum ... Alexander the Great would be cool. I always thought it was a pity Jim Morrison died so young. But I suppose that goes for all talented people who died to young. 

I definitely would not take a sexy woman. Having her for one day would just cause grief. Remember, she'll be dead the next day. That would be enough for my mojo to fade. 

But not everybody's a softie like me 
Kris


----------



## Chief (Mar 20, 2007)

Chris Farley. He was insane.


----------



## AAA_leadsled (Mar 20, 2007)

Excluding family members, its hard to choose!

Always thought it would of been cool to meet Jimmy Doolittle, Pappy Boyington, or even Wiley Post!

I wouldn't be able to choose just one!


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 20, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> For one day??
> 
> Jesus of Nazareth...
> 
> ...


 Thats the best .
I wouldn't mind hanging out with the Borgia's or Caligula


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 20, 2007)

U like that one pB??? I thought someone would get a kick out of it...

I like the Caligula call, minus the young homosexual boys of course...


----------



## Civettone (Mar 20, 2007)

Who's Chris Farley?





Kris


----------



## Chief (Mar 20, 2007)

TOMMY BOY! 
Only the best comedian to come out of SNL.
He was the man.

Except he had to go dump OD on drugs.

he could make The pope scream like a protestant


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 21, 2007)

My Dad of course because I miss him so much and have things to ask him. And I would say some of the Lancaster Fans in forum would like to question him what it was like in a war time Lancaster. You can keep Napoleon and Hitler or even Alexander the Great. But my Dad was my Dad and he was my hero


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 21, 2007)

I was under the impression we would not include most everyones obvious choice, family members...


----------



## Parmigiano (Mar 21, 2007)

Leonardo da Vinci





Considering what he invented in 1500, I think that having his brain on top of today's science would be the best asset for a real leap forward for the planet


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 21, 2007)

> I think that having his brain on top of today's science would be the best asset for a real leap forward for the planet


Its only for one day Parm...


----------



## bigZ (Mar 21, 2007)

Da Vinci is still contributing to science. The medical profession are revaluating his work.

BBC NEWS | Health | Da Vinci clue for heart surgeon

Lazarus and Jesus have both been resurected before. 

Could you imagine the reaction to Jesus walking the earth again. I don't think he would prove popular with the established religions or the authorities. Public opinion would it consider him to be just another religious nut????

Seeing as no family members allowed how about a beauty contest for the most beautiful woman of all time. Helen of Troy, Cleopatra, Monroe etc, etc.


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 21, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> I was under the impression we would not include most everyones obvious choice, family members...



I do not wish to bring back any one else Les. If the condition is to bring back some one who isn't a family member then I say no one. I read the question as such and I replied as such. My father. Do you have a problem with that Les. Because I don't have a problem with it. Thorlifter excluded family memebers because he would bring back his mother. Hence the impression you got Les. But that wasn't the original question asked.


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 21, 2007)

Alittle attitude pal???


----------



## k9kiwi (Mar 22, 2007)

There is a shed load of people I would like to bring back for one day.

As children under the age 5.

To line them up and enjoy the target practice.


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 22, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> Alittle attitude pal???



None what so ever Les. I was asked who I would bring back and for my own self my Father. For personal reasons for one and 2 there are things I would want to ask him about WW2 that I didn't have the chance to ask him when he was alive and 3 Some other family issues. Nothing attitude about it Les. Just my personal choice ok


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 22, 2007)

OK... I was going to say my Mother, but decided that was too easy an answer, but to each his own man...


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 22, 2007)

Did I mention I would bring back Myrna Loy???? She is the reason it's good to be a man. What a vision on lovelyness!!!!

Yummy.


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 22, 2007)

k9kiwi said:


> As children under the age 5.
> 
> To line them up and enjoy the target practice.



*Dayum!!!!*


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 22, 2007)

I was thinking Betty Page. She was fricken hot man!


----------



## Civettone (Mar 22, 2007)

Those old-time divas are great. 

My personal favourite is Jean Simmons. I wanted to post her name here but when I was looking for a picture ... I read she's still alive! Damn!! 






Kris


----------



## renrich (Mar 25, 2007)

I think maybe Betty Page is still alive. She just doesn't look like she used to. But if she is no longer with us I could go for a rerun of her.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 26, 2007)

Actually I thought she was dead but she is still alive aparantly. She even allowed a photo of her taken in 2003 to be published in Playboy. She has been a secretary for a Christian orginization for the longest time since she quite modeling in the late 50s early 60s.


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 31, 2007)

I see sex plays more of an importance to aircraft. Gentlemen do you actually think bringing back some actress that she is going to have sex with you hahaha. Question is why would you want to have sex with a woman who has been dead for 30 to 40 years or so even if you could bring her back. Fantasy is one thing being ing is quiet another hahahaha


----------



## Civettone (Mar 31, 2007)

Wise ass!  


Kris


----------



## Emac44 (Apr 2, 2007)

Civettone said:


> Wise ass!
> 
> 
> Kris



I am sorry Kris but I am a firm believer that the living are more fun. It just struck me as funny and saw it in a different light yesterday why some would want to bring back to life a dead woman who died 30 to 40 years ago. Saw it more than that Kris I went oh yuck no thanks   . And I am joking Kris sorry mate


----------



## comiso90 (Apr 2, 2007)

The profit Mohamed, so he could admit he was just a maniacal, delusional warlord intent on starting a cult.


----------



## Civettone (Apr 3, 2007)

Emac44 said:


> I am sorry Kris but I am a firm believer that the living are more fun. It just struck me as funny and saw it in a different light yesterday why some would want to bring back to life a dead woman who died 30 to 40 years ago. Saw it more than that Kris I went oh yuck no thanks   . And I am joking Kris sorry mate


Yeah I know. Was a good one! 

Kris


----------



## Emac44 (Apr 3, 2007)

comiso90 said:


> The profit Mohamed, so he could admit he was just a maniacal, delusional warlord intent on starting a cult.



Oh great and stick him in Gitmo for the day so he could enjoy the solitude and maybe get a good tan through the barbed wires and chain fences. Can I then shoot him Cos in the balls so when he goes back he is ****ing uselss to his virgins


----------



## comiso90 (Apr 3, 2007)

Emac44 said:


> Oh great and stick him in Gitmo for the day so he could enjoy the solitude and maybe get a good tan through the barbed wires and chain fences. Can I then shoot him Cos in the balls so when he goes back he is ****ing uselss to his virgins




We don't want to kill him. The world meeds more cab drivers! I just want to reveal that the whole thing was a delusional ruse to gain power, wealth and chicks. Then we can turn all the mosques into ice cream shops.

After he is humbled, he can have a special guest appearance on "Seinfeld" as "Mo-mo" the cranky, convenience store owner.


----------



## Parmigiano (Apr 3, 2007)

Better let Prophets and Gods stay at home, it might not be a good deal for us too ... 

Let's take us Christians: do you think that 'our' Jesus would be pleased of us?

Without going into the 'war' topic, let's take some of His basic points like:
- all men can gain Paradise, salvation is for everybody who deserves it
- all men are equal
- my Religion has nothing to do with powers (literally 'my Kingdom is not of this World') 
- no commerce with Religion (remember the Temple)


Then we have the different Christianism that (d)evolved in:

- theory of predestination
- impeachment with temporal power
- Churches who are essentially businesses to make money
- use of faith to bend kings and population to thier will 
and so on....

I am not sure that He will be in good mood if He comes back, and even if it is for just one day I fear that a LOT of axxes will be kicked...


----------



## comiso90 (Apr 3, 2007)

Parmigiano said:


> Let's take us Christians: do you think that 'our' Jesus would be pleased of us?
> 
> ..



He's not "my Jesus".

he is a historical figure but at least he preached peace and love and did not sack other towns and encourage revenge.

I do not believe he was devine but at least he wasnt a warlord


----------



## Emac44 (Apr 4, 2007)

Parmigiano said:


> Better let Prophets and Gods stay at home, it might not be a good deal for us too ...
> 
> Let's take us Christians: do you think that 'our' Jesus would be pleased of us?
> 
> ...



And he will possibley just as annoyed with me and kick my arse for being less than Christian as I should be. However and maybe you missed this bit. There will always be Wars there will always be famines and natural disasters. We are just men but there is only one Christ and I answer for my sins to him only and not you. My friend if you are going to judge others by your own standards then those judgements you used in here will be judged on yourself. Just bear that in mind before you reply and be well assured your arse doesn't get in line for being kicked by an very annoyed Jesus Christ


----------



## Desert Fox (Apr 4, 2007)

I'd bring back Hannibal, Napolean or Erwin Rommel...oh the things you could learn from such masters


----------



## Parmigiano (Apr 4, 2007)

Emac44 said:


> And he will possibley just as annoyed with me and kick my arse for being less than Christian as I should be. However and maybe you missed this bit. There will always be Wars there will always be famines and natural disasters. We are just men but there is only one Christ and I answer for my sins to him only and not you. My friend if you are going to judge others by your own standards then those judgements you used in here will be judged on yourself. Just bear that in mind before you reply and be well assured your arse doesn't get in line for being kicked by an very annoyed Jesus Christ



Maybe you read my post in a hurry or maybe my writing was confusing.

I have made NO personal judement at all, just listed some of the concepts expressed by JC as reported in the Bible and compared it to some historical facts.

It is evident the inconsistency between the original teaching and the behavior of those who claimed to be the ones entitled with the burden and the privilege to speak in His name.

The logical conclusion is that probably he would not be so happy about it.

About the devinity of JC, it is a very personal topic, depending from the Religions and the individual position vs Religions: rationally there is no proof in one sense or the other, in terms of faith (in my modest opinion) everyone should be respected for what his Religion teaches.

The only thing I feel to say is that if he was not a God, he was an extraordinary man. 

About our personal situation at Armageddon, I think that rationally we can only accept the outcome: supposedly the Judge will be the best available and there will be no unfairness for wealth, race etc.


----------



## Milos Sijacki (Apr 7, 2007)

Zoran Djindjic, cause he would save my country from corruption and economic mess that it is in at this moment.Also I would return Nikola Tesla in order to tell us all that he really had in mind about world energy.


----------



## Joe2 (Apr 7, 2007)

I would bring back shakespere and give him a modern dictionary so we don't need to learn agonisingly hard plays at school!


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 7, 2007)

I think Joe has come up with the greatest idea so far... 

HURRAY FOR JOE!!!


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 7, 2007)

Milos Sijacki said:


> Zoran Djindjic, cause he would save my country from corruption and economic mess that it is in at this moment.Also I would return Nikola Tesla in order to tell us all that he really had in mind about world energy.


We've got a statue of Tesla here for the first AC power generator in the world which was located in Niagara. he definately made changed the world more then most


----------



## 102first_hussars (Apr 13, 2007)

Id bring back John Candy, od i miss his antics


----------

